# Due a new Blackberry



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

My Blackberry curve (8300?) is up for renewal soon, it is however the only phone I have had that I don't really want to give up as I love it so much!

Is there a new version or suitable upgrade?

All I have found is a blackberry 'Bold' which looks a bit style over substance!


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

The Bold is the new main phone from Blackberry, very good features. Wil probably be my next phone on upgrade (currently have Blackberry 8800). 

Have a look on youtube, some good indepth reviews on it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I changed my 8300 for the smaller 8100 (pearl) a few months back

Initially took a bit of getting used to in terms of keyboard being smaller and not QWERTY but love it now - does everything I need and is nice and compact etc.

If you want to keep the keyboard and have something that is a bit in the iPhone camp then the 'Bold' is the way to go!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Mrs WD had a pearl and loved it! She got bored soon enough thought and got a Nokia N95. I had a bit play with it, and it was a quality bit of kit.

Still not as good as the iPhone though


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Bold is meant to be very very good


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Isn't the Bold just a fashion statement was hoping they did a more serious busienss phone with wifi?


----------



## tdleon (Jan 4, 2008)

The bold is excellant, really impressive display, wifi, 3.5g and well supported for business and personnal use.

There appear to be a few cases of 'software' bugs , but a new version has been released.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

tdleon said:


> The bold is excellant, really impressive display, wifi, 3.5g and well supported for business and personnal use.
> 
> There appear to be a few cases of 'software' bugs , but a new version has been released.


Ah thats good!

Anyone know how it compares to the iphone? As good as an iphone is isn't it just atoy/gadget for the fashion conscious?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Ah thats good!
> 
> Anyone know how it compares to the iphone? As good as an iphone is isn't it just atoy/gadget for the fashion conscious?


I got an iphone today, due for delivery tomorrow, whilst i agree it is a bit of a fashion item you have to give credit where it's due and it walks the walk also.

So if it's up to the task then no reason to dismiss it just cos it looks good!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> I got an iphone today, due for delivery tomorrow, whilst i agree it is a bit of a fashion item you have to give credit where it's due and it walks the walk also.
> 
> So if it's up to the task then no reason to dismiss it just cos it looks good!


Couldn't agree more mate but the qwerty imo or at least 'for me' gives the berry of black a definite edge - especially as I can't 'text' for love nor money:lol:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Ah thats good!
> 
> Anyone know how it compares to the iphone? As good as an iphone is isn't it just atoy/gadget for the fashion conscious?


Some reviews have said that it's meant to be better.

I believe that RIM (Blackberry makers) are sueing (sp???) Apple because they have used RIMs interface from the bold on the iPhone...


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Couldn't agree more mate but the qwerty imo or at least 'for me' gives the berry of black a definite edge - especially as I can't 'text' for love nor money:lol:


Same as me, I prefer to have the keys and the Qwerty is great on the Blackberry. I havent found a better setup on anything else, I can write lengthy emails on my blackberry with ease, not so easy on the iphone when I tried one.



olliecampbell said:


> Some reviews have said that it's meant to be better.
> 
> I believe that RIM (Blackberry makers) are sueing (sp???) Apple because they have used RIMs interface from the bold on the iPhone...


For me the Bold is better than the Iphone, its more business orientated, but that's just my opinion from a business user's perspective.


----------



## tdleon (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a few makes on the go at the same time. HTC are knocking out some very smart devices at the moment, the bold is good, my problem with the iphone is more to do with the itunes tie-in.

To be honest if your into buying mobiles its an interesting time, witha lot of new stuff about to be launched..........bit like this car cleaning lark


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have a BB pearl and an iphone. They are very different and will suit different people.

If email is your thing then the BB is best, with the Qwerty keyboard being miles ahead of the apple touch screen. Battery life is also much much better on the BB.

If you want to play media and sued then the iphone is the best, if you can live with battery life. 

My BB is also up for change and I'm waiting to play with the Bold to see if the wireless and 3g make a difference. I'm torn on the size as the pearl is just right to carry but the screen is no good for web stuff. Will probably end up with a Bold though once O2 get them in stock...


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I cannot praise the Iphone enough!

I got one on the off chance that i might not like it, and i fell in love!

so easy to use after a week, the touch qwerty is easy to use after a while...it's just a fantastic phone!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I work for a well known mobile phone network, and have just attended a BlackBerry workshop for the new Bold. It's absolutely awesome, such an improvement over the Curve. Strongly recommended!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bold if you want business class email IMHO. I'm writing this on one.
If you need an mp3 player and phone probably ipone way to go.
Bold screen is superb but smaller than iphones. I like qwerty keyboards.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys Bold it is then!


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Hold on.. wait ! the Blackberry Pearl 8220 flip phone has just been announced also the Thunder/Storm touch screen Blackberry is due around October time and then the Blackberry Javelin which is the Curve replacement (and my favourite) is due out the quarter after that. It's a busy time for Blackberrys so unless you are desperate to change I would hang on a while ... I have played with the Bold and although it is good I think that Blackberrys next releases will be better.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks mate, no desparate urge as its not due until oct/nov anyway so will check those models out!


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

I have just got the htc diamond after going through 12 bb 8820s in less than six months. so far it seems good but i am already on my second one after 2 weeks. I wouldnt mind if i was rough with them but i am not they stay in there case in the van, but they just seem to break.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wolliwuk said:


> Hold on.. wait ! the Blackberry Pearl 8220 flip phone has just been announced also the Thunder/Storm touch screen Blackberry is due around October time and then the Blackberry Javelin which is the Curve replacement (and my favourite) is due out the quarter after that. It's a busy time for Blackberrys so unless you are desperate to change I would hang on a while ... I have played with the Bold and although it is good I think that Blackberrys next releases will be better.


where did you see all this and where could I get a Bold now?

cheers

edit - saw the article - note dates are US launch dates so likely to be much later here....


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> My Blackberry curve (8300?) is up for renewal soon, it is however the only phone I have had that I don't really want to give up as I love it so much!
> 
> Is there a new version or suitable upgrade?
> 
> All I have found is a blackberry 'Bold' which looks a bit style over substance!


Brazo,

I was going to get a Bold, but decided instead to get one of these - a Nokia E71. Just out.

Awesome piece of kit, sleek, stuffed full of gear, compact and easy to use.










http://shop.nokia.co.uk/nokia-uk/pr...lture=en-GB&cp=localbuynow&pp=e71_home_082008


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers BHK!

Does that have push .pop mail


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

It doesn't have fully auto push mail but it updates every 5 minutes, or when you manually send/receive if you're expecting something imminantly. 5 minutes is fine by me. Its just the right weight to feel solid, beautifully tactile and the battery seems great too. I joined 3. For £35 I get something like 1400 minutes texts/30 minutes of video calls, etc etc. I was wary because it has got so much on it, but its so intuitive, its a doddle to use. Pete was taking the 'pesh out of me for going on about it, but its the most enjoyable mobile I've had in 16 years or so. I love it, that sounds sad, but its great. Satnav seems good too. You might not like it if you look at it, but if you're in the market for a Bb, you should think about giving it the once over.


----------



## tdleon (Jan 4, 2008)

If you want free push email on most E seris nokia's

Go to this site email.nokia.com

been using for a couple of months, with no problems.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Cheers, I'll take a look at that.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Could someone be kind enough to explain exactly what a Blackberry does, over a normal phone please?


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

The difference mainly (and I stand by to be corrected) is that it offers you real time access to e-mails, and that its more suited to business users, due to their various 'Office' type applications. I've had a couple of PDAs and the amount of times, I've sat there, tapping away on Word docs and spreadsheets is practically zero mind. But the e-mail facility is useful.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlackBerry


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Could someone be kind enough to explain exactly what a Blackberry does, over a normal phone please?


originally it was unique (IIRC) because it uses a push email service that automatically pushes email instantly to your phone. It became popular for business users as you set up a server at your office and all your work email would be pushed to your phone instantly. They were also good as they had excellent keyboards for typing email, making them truly mobile email platforms and not just texting phones etc. As well as email they provide full Outlook integration with contacts, calendars etc all at your fingertip and instantly updated, and reading spreadsheet and word processor attachments is possible as well.

I've had quite a few now over the last few years and couldnt really see how I could do my job without one (or something that does the exact same), as I spend my entire working life out on the road in the UK and internationally.

They are less unique now as so many other devices do the same thing pretty much - the iPhone is very close and better for web browsing and media use etc IMHO but the touch screen keyboard isnt even close to the ease and speed of banging out typed messages on my BB.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

When I awoke this morning I have no idea what a Blackberry was, suddenly I find myself wanting one purely for the e-mail function!!!!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i am a Great fan of the S.E. P series phones but was absolutely blown away by the BB when i got it! (8700) everything is just so much easier and quicker!! 
like most, have loads of mobiles scattered around but its always the Bb that gets used!


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> When I awoke this morning I have no idea what a Blackberry was, suddenly I find myself wanting one purely for the e-mail function!!!!


YOU MUST RESIST IT!!! :thumb:

The E71 has got two modes, I suppose the best way of describing it is like having 2 users on XP. The settings, everything in fact, can be specific to each mode. So, I can switch to 'weekend' (say) and see an entorely different homepage on it, than I would for my 'work' setting. The settings are different, or can be different. Everything from who you allow to call you, to your answerphone message (which can be specific to individual people by the way) and more may be adjusted.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bilt-hamber kid said:


> YOU MUST RESIST IT!!! :thumb:
> 
> The E71 has got two modes, I suppose the best way of describing it is like having 2 users on XP. The settings, everything in fact, can be specific to each mode. So, I can switch to 'weekend' (say) and see an entorely different homepage on it, than I would for my 'work' setting. The settings are different, or can be different. Everything from who you allow to call you, to your answerphone message (which can be specific to individual people by the way) and more may be adjusted.


sounds like a very well designed phone :thumb:

does it sync with BB enterprise servers though - I'm stuck with a need for the corporate email stuff, either via BB or iPhone....


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

one thing i have found though with the BB, when someone sais 'Oh what phone do you have?' the reply of 'A blackberry' Normally kills the convo dead and you dont get the nomral 'oh i have the nokia blah blah' etc! 
very pettty i know but also quite good fun! as you can see the other person Dying to tell you how good their new phone is!!


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> sounds like a very well designed phone :thumb:
> 
> does it sync with BB enterprise servers though - I'm stuck with a need for the corporate email stuff, either via BB or iPhone....


Not sure what Bb enterprise servers do Damon, sorry. I get Outlook on it, fine.

This is going to sound soooo sad. I spent an hour playing with it last night.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i have been looking at getting a blackberry, as i want to trade in my LG viewty, which model would you suggest?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you want phone size or happy for something bigger and want a full qwerty keyboard on it?


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

I had the BB 8800 and was due an upgrade, i've gone for the new iphone 3g, i'm well happy with it! 
If you want a phone for fast Emails alone then go for the blackberry bould, but the speed of Emails doesnt bother me too much so I went for the iphone and set the emails to be checked every 30 mins (you can set it to 15) 

The iphone does chew the battery tho, thats the main problem with it! If its constantly checking for emails every 30 mins and connecting to 3g then you WILL need to charge it every night!

The applications for the iphone are superb tho, and the gadgets way out the blackberry bould to me! But its down to personal pref!

Jordan


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Just got myself a HTC Touch Diamond, my 2G iPhone just wasnt cutting it, unable to pick up calls occasionally was the main killer!
HTC is just superb!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im after something that has a good range of applications, preferably a good camera with email, i was looking at the bold, but i think its probably to much, although i do like the nokia e71


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Good theme for the BB bPhone, http://rogersmj.com/tech/blackberry/bphone

Plus its free.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the last week, the battery on my BB Pearl has started to drain mega fast - 1 full charge is only lasting 1 day now, with a few calls and a bit of email 

dont really want to spend the £ on a new battery asI know I'll change it soon, but neither T Mobile or O2 have the new Bold available yet, so I need to hold on a but longer....


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Bigpikle, what provider are you on?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?newsid=104524


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Have a look here at the new Curve replacement coming soon http://crackberry.com/


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

And the new Touch Screen Storm which is going to be available on the Vodafone network in the UK probably sometime Oct/Nov http://crackberry.com/leaked-verizon-talking-storm-each-week


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

ahh why so much choice, I was not thinking about getting a smart phone until I read this post now I WANT one.

Gree E71, no bold, no E71 ahhh, can not make my mind up now :wall:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

olliecampbell said:


> Bigpikle, what provider are you on?


T Mobile now, but would really like to switch to O2, as coverage around here is much better...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

So many choices! Its going to be a toughie! Biggest problem is whilst wifi would be nice I don't really need anything over and above what I already have!!!!!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Why not wait a couple of months for the Google G1 Android to be released and see if its any good... apparently its gonna be an Iphone killer.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just an update am picking up the blackberry bold tommorow, couldn't wait for the Storm as it doesn't have a proper keyboard just a touchscreen keyboard and well that would just mess up the screen


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

who you getting your Bold off? O2 are being gimps with me about their delivery dates.


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

cdti_sri said:


> who you getting your Bold off? O2 are being gimps with me about their delivery dates.


Well judging by the last post - Storm - is a Voda exclusive (best phone i have eva used btw)

So i'd say voda

Neil


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

But he said he is picking up his blackberry BOLD tomorrow and its a BOLD im after off O2.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

yes vodafone, I now have it, just need to open the box


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mark - tell us how you get on...

My Pearl has a fault and now the battery barely lasts a day and even discharges when the phone if off - replaced thebattery but same issue.

Badly ned a replacement of some form now and struggling over to wait for the Storm. I have to admit to finding the iPhone touch screen keyboard one of the worst things about it, so am not inspired by the thought of the Storm being the same 

EDIT - just ths minute received a Vodafone pre-order invite for the Storm for delivery on 11 Nov. £35 a month for a *24 month contract* :doublesho (considering its hard to image a device lasting 2 years...) & 6 months free GPS services. At those prices I think I might just pass....


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Mark - tell us how you get on...
> 
> My Pearl has a fault and now the battery barely lasts a day and even discharges when the phone if off - replaced thebattery but same issue.
> 
> ...


If you go via Quidco you get £90 cash back. Go for the 18 month contract at £40 month and that then makes it £35 month for 600min and unlimited texts.

Still not sure if I am going to go for it.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I've setup a number on Bold's at work. I'd gladly have one myself but apart from the clear screen I can't really see I massive difference from pervious models. The 3G net access is nice but then again because we have a BES we don't pay for it anyway.

The device software (4.5?) is the major improvement for the html email and attachments.

Isn't included with the bold but can be installed.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

My biggest cost is Internet browsing and new contract is 500megs a month inclusive with texts and calls for £35. My old contract was 2 megs a month lol!!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Wouldn't fancy paying mine out my pocket. All the browsing I do on the train.

Good luck with it anyway. It's a great device.

Might have to drop my Pearl over the weekend and try and get an upgrade on monday.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have to pay about £40 pm for BB enterprise activation on top of my line rental. Its one BIG reason I keep looking at the iPhone as it does it all for the standard tariff.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Initial thoughts are its well built and feels nice with the leather (faux?) back to it. 

Keyboard is separate keys but not as separate as my curve, it comes with an 18month GPS subscription so thats good as the one in my car is knackered!


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Just out of interest, how do you find the GPS application compared to Tom Tom & Google Maps. 

If it's the blackberry maps app, does it have spoken directions, or is it just flashed up on the screen like Google?

My contracts up and I'm torn between the iPhone and the Blackberry Storm, so this could be the decider :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

GPS on bold is crap IMHO. I've had nothing but bother with it and it is no way a substitute for proper tom tom/in-car gps.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i want the new voda blackberry storm. looks pretty nifty.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Upgrade to the Bold, it's a wonderful phone.

No complaints


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

How did you get on Brazo? 

I've asked for a Bold today as an upgrade. My company use BT mobile so a Storm isn't on the cards.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i've just setup a Bold for my boss, moved on from a 8110 model and the difference is night and day. Its so much easier to use, quicker to navigate thru menus and the querty keyboard works imo a shed load better than the two letter per key option. I've got a iphone myself and I dont think there's much between the two...


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

My boss hates the keyboard on his new bold. Takes a bit of getting used to if you are used to the scroll wheel and more spaced out keyboards of the older big blackberries. The screen is superb compared to previous models though and it looks slicker.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Screen is much better internet so much fatser, keyboard does take some getting used to, GPS is adequate really impressed tbh!


----------

